# Jett's TDI vs. Cruze Diesel



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You won't believe who the Canadians chose!

Comparison Test: 2013 Volkswagen Jetta TDI vs 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Diesel - Autos.ca


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Excellent...!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That was a well written article, I have never noticed the engine noise in my Holden Cruze diesel and the only time that diesel noise is obvious is at idle. This could be because the Holden has a different engine and transmission than the Chevy. When I had to drive my wife's Hyundai Getz 1.5 petrol the other day I thought it had a problem at first because the engine seemed so noisy, the truth is the diesel is really quiet especially at highway speeds.


----------

